# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Heated/Chilled Build Plate Video

## Davo

Some of our customers require sub-ambient printing, so we are making a chilled syringe head. Below is a video about installing the chilled/heated bed.

----------


## curious aardvark

you using a peltier junction for the hot cold bed ?

----------


## Davo

Yep. Here's the new video for this bed:




Here's the video for the heated/chilled head:

----------

